# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  щенки немецкой овчарки

## Irka

д.рожд. 26.03.10г
для работы, дрессировки и спорта. Желательно в опытные руки.
от Бранки фд Вельтрайзе 

родословная
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs_details.php?id=192850&
и Энцо ф Дамбургершлёсс 
родословная
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...burgerschloss/

инбридинг на Timmy - Troll von der b&#246;sen Nachbarschaft (5-4)

по всем вопросам обращаться в личку или на почту shemetunirina@yandex.ru

----------


## Irka

нам 2 недели

суки

и кобель

----------


## Irka

1я прогулка


тихий час

----------

